# Creatine + Glutamine at the same time? (or in same shake..??)



## gymrat827

do you guys put one ahead of the other?  same time?  Or do any of you just use creatine??

Read some conflicting info and want to get things stright


Plan is humalog 6-10iu, 1-3min post inj 10g creatine, 5g glutamine, 40g dextrose, 20g maltodextrin.

20min post, 10g maltodextrin, 30g BCAA, 30g whey

90min post, meal, no fats or under 3g


----------



## AndroSport

same time bro...


----------



## gymrat827

thanks man


----------



## AndroSport

no worries... if you do that pre-workout (i used humulin-r) the pump you will get is UNREAL

it is shuttling all those nutrients into your muscles during the workout... just make sure you have enough carbs (looks like you do) because usually someone wouldn't have extra out there with them on the floor and you can get that hypo feeling coming on fairly quickly.

The dextrose/simple carb i use is DGC by AST sports science...


----------



## mabdelrasoul

I do mine at the sams time aswell. dont see a problem


----------



## Rage Strength

All I take with my slin is creatine personally. And of course whey(already has bcaas in it) with cytocarb and a small amount of dextrose.. Everything looks good though. Good luck


----------



## AndroSport

Rage Strength said:


> All I take with my slin is creatine personally. And of course whey(already has bcaas in it) with cytocarb and a small amount of dextrose.. Everything looks good though. Good luck



*Not to hi-jack the thread but GR and I were discussing this question by PM already:*
Rage - to cover your carbs with the slin what ratio do you use for dextrose/cytocarb per iu? How far in advance do you drink it to make sure the carbs are being digested when the slin takes effect.


----------



## coltmc4545

AndroSport said:


> *Not to hi-jack the thread but GR and I were discussing this question by PM already:*
> Rage - to cover your carbs with the slin what ratio do you use for dextrose/cytocarb per iu? How far in advance do you drink it to make sure the carbs are being digested when the slin takes effect.



I've read some people are good all the way down at 5g carbs per iu but I've started to go hypo twice so I stick with 10grams per iu. You should try to take in the least amount possible just so it doesn't spill over to fat. I drink simple carbs in a shake 10-15 min after my shot and then I eat an hr after my shot. For whatever reason humalog peaks about 1.25 hrs after I shoot for me so I don't **** around and make sure I have food in me an hr after.


----------



## NbleSavage

In for updates, interesting discussion.


----------



## AndroSport

coltmc4545 said:


> I've read some people are good all the way down at 5g carbs per iu but I've started to go hypo twice so I stick with 10grams per iu. You should try to take in the least amount possible just so it doesn't spill over to fat. I drink simple carbs in a shake 10-15 min after my shot and then I eat an hr after my shot. For whatever reason humalog peaks about 1.25 hrs after I shoot for me so I don't **** around and make sure I have food in me an hr after.



Always simple carb for the first spike then... Gotcha. Wondering if you could still do a complex cytocarb type shake additive if you got it in you a bit before the shot.


----------



## coltmc4545

It would obviously be more beneficial but I think it would be something you'd have to try to see if it would work for you but have some candy or a pop on hand just in case. I'd probably start out at like a 75% simple 25% complex carb ratio and see how you do.


----------



## PillarofBalance

When I run slin, usually 10 pre and 20 post I take anything I can get my hands on... Even a multi. 

I also don't limit my carb intake at all. I just keep fats to near zero. Gatorade frost flavor with vanilla protein powder, rice cakes, low fat graham crackers. I eat probably close to 30g per iu. I don't put on fat (much) but I get bloated as hell. Metformin on off days at 250x2 relieves the bloating.

Also with log, I spike first at 40 minutes.  Second spike at 1:45.  After that though I am just left with a ravenous hunger.


----------



## Rage Strength

AndroSport said:


> *Not to hi-jack the thread but GR and I were discussing this question by PM already:*
> Rage - to cover your carbs with the slin what ratio do you use for dextrose/cytocarb per iu? How far in advance do you drink it to make sure the carbs are being digested when the slin takes effect.



I get around 40 carbs from the cyto and 15 from dextrose. I take mine 20-30 mins after I inject the slin which is during my workout usually. I pin 20iu when I first wake up, eat a cup of oatmeal with egg whites and next meal get in 2 slices of Ezekiel bread pre workout along with chicken. Those cover my carbs for that. Then I'll pin another 15-20iu pre workout and take in that shake during the workout. Post ill inject another 10iu or so and take in maybe a poor art or some ice cream with another whey shake immediately when I get home from the gym. 30 mins to an hr later ill get my post workout meal which consists of 1 cup white rice/1 cup brown w/ chicken.. Then there's most my carbs for the day. No dietary fat of course.. I'm taking humulin r btw. The intake of your carbs depends on where you pin. Subq I don't get hit with the spike for 2-3hrs. IM it hits me in an hour or so. IV hits immediately.


----------



## Rage Strength

*poptart not poor art lmao. The ratio for me is around 5g carbs/iu. I could go lower, but I want that surplus of calories and carbs so there's no worries for me as far as that. Plus the days I don't take in the slin, I drop my carbs to 100 or less carbs a day and get y fats in during that period..


----------



## Mind2muscle

I understand the principles behind the use of slin but Im curious if you guys are using it on or off cycle?


----------



## Rage Strength

Mind2muscle said:


> I understand the principles behind the use of slin but Im curious if you guys are using it on or off cycle?



I do 5 days on, 2 days off. Doing it for 4 weeks and then will fully come off for another 2-4 weeks and take metformin in that period to regain insulin sensitivity.


----------



## gymrat827

Mind2muscle said:


> I understand the principles behind the use of slin but Im curious if you guys are using it on or off cycle?



both but while on is much better.


----------



## gymrat827

Rage Strength said:


> IM it hits me in an hour or so. IV hits immediately.



I do IM, but havent even heard guys doing IV.......

IM hits me pretty hard.  and quick.


----------



## Straight30weight

Thanks Jin, you’re the best ever


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> Someone with some authority wanna take care of this asshole ^^^^



Easy there, Chewy, I’m on it.


----------



## Straight30weight

Jin said:


> Easy there, Chewy, I’m on it.


Now you made it seem like I was talking about gymrat lol


----------



## Jin

Straight30weight said:


> Now you made it seem like I was talking about gymrat lol



Werent you though?


----------

